# Top 3 best places to buy a watch online?



## jeffff (May 21, 2008)

Opinions please, based on:

-customer service
-selection
-shipping time
-and obviously.....best prices.


----------



## AIKO (Oct 27, 2008)

Have heard good things about Authentic Watches. Have heard bad thing about Jomashop. No personal experience with either. I buy new from an AD or pre-owned from trusted individuals.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

worldofwatches.com,Most of my watches came from Ebay.It's hard to beat the prices you find on there,and i have very good luck so far..o| Knock on wood.


----------



## mph57 (Nov 20, 2006)

I purchased last year from Gnomonwatches.com. Anders Tan, the owner, was fantastic! All my correspondence was directly with Anders so I'd rate the customer service excellent. As far as selection, I think a good portion of his inventory includes Pilot/Military style watches..but you would need to look at his website to see what he exactly has. Shipping time was excellent, 3 days to my doorstep! As far a prices go, the watch I purchased has a relatively limited availability, so it was the approximate price as displayed on the respective watch company website. I sure wouldn't hesitate to purchase another watch from them again!


----------



## Hall (Jul 24, 2008)

I have had great experiences with watchclick.com and prestigetime.com


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thewatchery.com


----------



## joppinger (Oct 8, 2006)

I have purchased fro all of the following (multiple in some cases) with no problems:

Kenmar
Jomashop
Discount Watch Store
Watches88
WatchSurplus
Long Island Watch
Ashford


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I've had excellent results with these:
worldofwatches.com
longislandwatch.com
watchseller.com

No connection to any of them except as a satisfied customer.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Bluedial
World of Watches
Seiya-Japan


----------



## katmando (Jul 22, 2008)

_Watch Buys_ is good if you're looking for a German-made watch.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Well Watchbuys is one of the only online shops in the USA to buy certain German watches. For Japanese watches, you won't go wrong with Higuchi or Seiya.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Island Watch is a WUS sponsor, they offer quite a few brands. I've used Blue Dial and was very pleased, free second day shipping and fair prices, haven't had to deal with their customer service so I can't attest to that.

Kenmar watches...? no experience but have heard good things.


----------



## nvn (Jul 20, 2008)

aikiman44 said:


> Thewatchery.com


+1 :-!
Thewatchery.com upgraded my shipping to free next day and also replaced my watch when I found some issues with it immediately. Customer service is excellent.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I did some purchase with Chino Watch Japan
excelent and fast service (slightly lower price than Seiya and Higuchi)

also with watchadoo bracelet in ebay

and prof Wayne lee with roachman dot com


----------



## jeffff (May 21, 2008)

Wow, thanks guys, more choices than I would've thought.

Are most of these "internet only" retailers? I would assume that some also have a store.


----------



## WatchChoice (May 27, 2008)

I"ve heard good things too about most of these dealers too, especially the Watchery who I have had some dealings with.

If you want to get some unbiased tips on what to look for when choosing any online watch dealer (and watches), you might like to check out the free guide I've just put up on WatchChoice.com. ;-)


----------



## intence (Jan 11, 2009)

heard good things about thewatchcollectorny.com (i think thats the url)


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

aikiman44 said:


> Thewatchery.com


TheWatchery is also on Ebay, and at lower 'Buy it now' prices than listed on their web site.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

jeffff said:


> Wow, thanks guys, more choices than I would've thought.
> 
> Are most of these "internet only" retailers? I would assume that some also have a store.


I haven't seen a one mentioned that was anything more than a strictly online dealer.


----------



## R.H.Port (Aug 19, 2008)

The only retailer I've delt with online has been bluedial.com. Fast, efficient, service. No complaints from me.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hands down alanfurman.com if requested many come with stamped warranty and they are a brick/mor. store (website pics suck though), then princetonwatches.com. NO JAMA, check the BBB it isn't pretty.


----------



## SAM-I-AM (Jan 28, 2008)

*|>SHOPEMCO (has ebay and amazon stores) bought my G-shock Gulfman from them. Shragy was really helpful, they had a bigger selection than whats online, and some of the best prices Ive seen for G-shocks, and fast. Highly recommend them.*

*|>WATCHZONE.COM Bought my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical from them and they were easy to deal with, best price I found it for, and got to me right on time.*

*|>WORLD OF WATCHES. Reliable and friendly. I would highly recommend them.*


----------



## FEAR (Mar 2, 2008)

jomashop had good prices, but a return was a nightmare and customer service was horrific


----------



## Solowis (Feb 8, 2009)

My online purchases have been from alanfurman.com and watchseller.com....in both cases the shipping was very, very prompt. And for alan furman I was able to go to the store, try on the watch(they're in maryland and I live in northern va) and have it purchased "online" from them and they shipped to my va job. No tax for me on the purchase...
My watchseller purchase arrives today-and the order was placed monday. so as long as thei piece is in good condition i'll be thrilled with doing business with them

Don't have a third online source.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ebay.. ( from reputable seller with great record, very competitive prices) All my pre owned $1000 and above swiss timespieces bought from ebay.

Amazon.. ( some super bargain deal I got from amazon, mostly mid-range swiss timepieces. Shipping fee is very reasonable)

Jomashop.. (reputable and professional. You can totally buy with ease from them)


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Have purchased online from Timepieceperfection, Luxury Bazaar, Watchseller, European Watch Company, SeiyaJapan and ID4watches very satisfactorily and probably will utilize them again . . .


----------



## mclark90 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've bought from CreationWatches, Jomashop, and PremierWorld on Ebay with no problems. Apparently people have had problems with Jomashops customer service?


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Higuchi,
Seiya,
and 
sabashioyakiz1 (e-bay).


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Forum sponsor https://www.acejewelers.com/


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

Reminder: This is a necro-thread that was bumped by a banned spammer. Probably the OP has purchased a watch by now.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Reminder: This is a necro-thread that was bumped by a banned spammer. Probably the OP has purchased a watch by now.


OK, but I was glad to see some useful information about reliability of online vendors.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I have bought from Jomashop and thewatchery with no problems.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Collectors Time
Collectors Time
Collectors Time


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

LongIslandWatch.com 

Amazon (Only for inexpensive watches.)

Jomashop (Complaints regarding customer service from some. But no complaints regarding the watches themselves.)


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Jomashop (Complaints regarding customer service from some. But no complaints regarding the watches themselves.)


Those two usually go hand and hand&#8230;


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

I've had a positive experience buying from Glooks.com


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Those two usually go hand and hand&#8230;


To be honest, I haven't encountered a complaint with regards to authenticity from Jomashop on WUS. I might be wrong. But if there are issues regarding fakes I haven't encountered those.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Don't forget Amazon.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> To be honest, I haven't encountered a complaint with regards to authenticity from Jomashop on WUS. I might be wrong. But if there are issues regarding fakes I haven't encountered those.


Agree, never heard of them selling fakes. I meant if your dealing with CS that is usually related to the watch. Hence, go hand and hand. Most the known sites I have not heard of fakes, etc.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

For BNIB*:
Amazon.com, Inc. The e-commerce giant itself, and one that started it all. Fast shipping, wonderful no hassel return policy, with an in-house warranty in lieu of the manufacturer's (when not an AD for the specific brand that you're interested in, albeit an AD for a variety of different brands itself). Such warranty typically surpasses that of the manufacturer itself (and large, publicly-traded corporation to back it's warranty, etc. up). More important than price is the concern regarding authenticity of the merchandise/watch of course, and I have zero concerns when it comes to the authenticity of the goods sold. Also, good prices, not to mention selection, enjoying a world-wide sales and distribution network.

Princeton. An AD for many/most of the brands it carries, and great service. Often willing to negotiate pricing, and be sure also to check what's discontinued/on clearance.

Watchbuys and Right Time. Likewise ADs for many/most of the brands they carry, with both carrying German made brands, especially Watchbuys. Right Time has a B&M store, and it also has used watches as well as discount/discontinued watches on offer.

Pre-Owned (Modern and Vintage):
In terms of Canadian offerings, check out Watchfinder, which also has B&M shops, flagship in Yorkville (Toronto). Great service, and good selection of used (modern) watches, with a watchmaker also on-site. Vintage? Watchestobuy (London, ON), Yorktime (Unionville, ON), and Darlor Vintage (PQ). 

Cheers

* That said, when it comes to BNIB, I often find that if you go and speak with an AD, after doing the research/price shopping, many (not all, but many) will pleasantly surprise you.


----------



## mechmovement (Sep 7, 2012)

I can vouch for Discount Watch Store and Long Island watch. Was looking for an Orient watch for a friend of mine and they had a great selection!


----------



## ktiveron (Aug 7, 2014)

bump because the last reply is from 2012.


I'm looking for a good and respectable place to buy a watch online. Which sites are the most safe to buy a watch online these days?


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

ktiveron said:


> bump because the last reply is from 2012.
> 
> I'm looking for a good and respectable place to buy a watch online. Which sites are the most safe to buy a watch online these days?


Good on you for using the search function and finding this relic! If the brand you're interested in is sold by one of the forum sponsors, I'd suggest you try their website. Actually, to get the best pricing (which can sometimes beat internet-only sellers), you'll need to go old school and call them. Use the internet to get their phone number.


----------



## jayabharath (Aug 23, 2014)

I've seen excellent feedback on watchmann.com - thought I have not had the pleasure yet to purchase from them


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

U buy the seller not the watch , if not has been said enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive had good luck with 

Govberg
Swisswatchexpo


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Anybody ever buy from righttime.com? They have an out of production watch I'm interested in listed as being in stock. But I've never heard of them.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB70 (Nov 13, 2013)

MattyMac said:


> Ive had good luck with
> 
> Govberg
> Swisswatchexpo


Govberg is reputable, but they don't have the best prices. I've found better prices when calling other Ads. Call around to a few different ADs first if you are buying higher end watches. You may find one willing to match, or almost match, GM prices.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

mph57 said:


> I purchased last year from Gnomonwatches.com. Anders Tan, the owner, was fantastic! All my correspondence was directly with Anders so I'd rate the customer service excellent. As far as selection, I think a good portion of his inventory includes Pilot/Military style watches..but you would need to look at his website to see what he exactly has. Shipping time was excellent, 3 days to my doorstep! As far a prices go, the watch I purchased has a relatively limited availability, so it was the approximate price as displayed on the respective watch company website. I sure wouldn't hesitate to purchase another watch from them again!


+1.
Gnomon Watches is excellent. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Jomashop.com
Authenticwatches.com
Luxurytimewatches.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

DrGonzo said:


> Anybody ever buy from righttime.com? They have an out of production watch I'm interested in listed as being in stock. But I've never heard of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


Right Time is a B&M store in Denver. They are quite reputable. I have purchased from the store (not on-line) so, can't speak to their internet business by based on in- shop experience, they're trustworthy. I think you can buy with confidence from their pre-owned selection. All those watches you see on-line are in their County Line Road store on display. Good luck. PM me with your experience food or bad.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Tagdevil said:


> Jomashop.com
> Authenticwatches.com
> Luxurytimewatches.com
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Authenticwatches does not declare display models on their website as they do on their ebay listing.

I vouch for amazon, thewatchery and ashford.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

MaDTempo said:


> Right Time is a B&M store in Denver. They are quite reputable. I have purchased from the store (not on-line) so, can't speak to their internet business by based on in- shop experience, they're trustworthy. I think you can buy with confidence from their pre-owned selection. All those watches you see on-line are in their County Line Road store on display. Good luck. PM me with your experience food or bad.


Thanks. I haven't decided to buy the watch yet but if I do I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

correct me if im wrong but is Jomashop grey market?


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

aced75 said:


> correct me if im wrong but is Jomashop grey market?


Yes, about as gray as can be.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

MaDTempo said:


> Right Time is a B&M store in Denver. They are quite reputable. I have purchased from the store (not on-line) so, can't speak to their internet business by based on in- shop experience, they're trustworthy. I think you can buy with confidence from their pre-owned selection. All those watches you see on-line are in their County Line Road store on display. Good luck. PM me with your experience food or bad.


X2. I've dealt with them before and they've been great to do business worth.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Ashford is my all time fave but limited selection. Joma would be next then maybe Authentic or Bernardwatches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom2233 (Jun 9, 2016)

Appreciate this post is a little old but i saw this when looking and then stumbled across this website : www[dot]roayletimepieces[dot]com - some of the watches here are so unique, great quality and not expensive at all. Would highly recommend them !


----------



## vladkuk (Nov 11, 2013)

steinhart.de


----------



## starbrown (Mar 2, 2015)

For higher end watches, Luxury of Watches and World of Luxury are excellent, and can often obtain the original manufacturer's warranty as well as a good discount. For Rolex and some other high end brands go to Rolex Forums, where they have some terrific sellers, like Takuya and DavidSW, who also have their own sites.


----------



## lduong02 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have bought so many watches from Joma, Ashford and Princetonwatches.com. They are all good and trustworthy.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

I've dealt with both Jomashop and the Discount Watch Store and had good luck. That being said, I the watches all came in good working order so I couldn't say how they are to deal with on returns. As someone has eluded to in an above post, Jomashop has gotten some bad press here lately but I find you have to take all opinions with a grain of salt


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I've had no problems with Jomashop, Long Island watch and Watchbuys.


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

I've used the following online stores with minimal issues if any:

ewatches.com & worldofwatches.com - Nothing but good experiences here. Although I've never spent no more than $200 on these sites (mostly Seiko divers). All the watches looked and worked great till the day I sold them or gave them to family members. 

ashford.com - Purchased a few watches ranging from $300-$1000 (Tissot, Hamilton, and Baume Mercier). Watches also looked and worked great. Still have most of these watches and enjoy them from time to time. 

jomashop.com - I've had some mixed experiences with Jomashop. I purchased a few watches ranging from $1,500-$3,000. Purchased a Tudor and a Breitling with no issues. These watches still run great. However, I attempted to buy a Bell&Ross BR123 that was listed as "in stock" but actually was not. I ended up waiting 3 weeks before cancelling the order. I also ordered a Longines Legend Diver (date) that had some dust on the dail. I reluctantly sent it back to jomashop because they said they have watchmakers on site that can remove the dust. After receiving the watch back from them, the dust was gone but I found some smudge marks on the inside of the crystal so I just returned the watch for a full refund. They didnt give me any flack for returning the watch. 

chitownwatch.com - After reading about multiple happy customers from chitownwatch.com, I decided to pull the trigger on a Rolex I had been eyeing. I haven't received the watch yet but I'll update if there are any issues.


----------



## ppierce34 (Sep 15, 2016)

bought a Limes at watchmann and had a great experience.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Gnomon
Jomashop
Ashford

Those are pretty standard and the larger sellers. But I think they've all been great to work with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

pk22 said:


> Gnomon
> Jomashop
> Ashford
> 
> ...


Agree. Ashford had great experience.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Ashford > World of Watches > Seiya-Japan


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

1) Watchuseek Classifieds
2) KeepTheTime
3) eBay

Buy the seller, in addition to the watch. Sparse or slow communication = no-go. Not answering questions directly = no-go. Feedback counts for a lot.


----------



## elana (Dec 20, 2016)

Shopworn.com has the best prices for the brands they offer. They also have jewelry and accessory brands. Free two-day shipping as well.


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

I've used Jomashop multiple times without an issue.


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

I have dealt with all 3 - all of these are . com

#1 - WatchUWant - I have purchased two watches from them. I returned one after 7 days (their policy). They have great customer service & you know your getting a great piece. They have a great youtube channel. Did I say customer service. You just need to negotiate like any other seller. I deal with Elliot but there are many people there. 

#2 - Timepieceperfection - I purchased a watch through them earlier this year. We emailed & talked on phone about what I wanted and my price. He then found the piece I wanted at the price I wanted. I would deal with them again. I worked with Dan.

#3 - AuthenticWatches - I have not bought form here but my sister in law bought a piece for my brother. I could not convince her to go pre owned on the forums. so she bought new. watch was in great condition all but the warranty card included.


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

WatchUwant (my #1) is owned by Govberg, their 100% pre owned subsidiary. Both are very reputable. I went by Govberg when I was in Philly in Nov and saw a bunch of pieces in person.


----------



## WatchbuyerUK (Aug 9, 2017)

Really? Anders Tan of Gnomon watches in Singapore? I would stay away from him at all costs. There is zero customer service from him and when I returned my watch to be repaired, he didn't even reply to my emails / phone calls. He actually answered the phone one day and pretended to be someone else to avoid speaking to me. Having had my watch sent to him securely, he has just kept it. This is my second bad experience with GNOMON and ANDERS TAN. AVOID AT ALL COSTS!!!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Govberg in the USA, Pluswatches and Wingoo in Italy


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Honestly, this forum has been my best watch shopping resource. I have purchased several watches here from vintage seiko divers: 6105-8000, 6105-8009, h-558 "Arnie." To an Omega SMPC 50th anniversary LE Bond. All fantastic transactions. Ebay has been excellent for bargains as well.


----------

